# Question...



## BigSteve (Jul 10, 2003)

If you could have any other species of freshwater fish in the world besides P's, what would it be? Why?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I'd have a Freshwater Moray Eel. and i am actully thinking of trying to convince my parents to buy me a new tank and one








read that Those morays dont need that much space and can live for a very long time in a 20 gallon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> I'd have a Freshwater Moray Eel


their is no such thing - no moray eel is truely freshwater









ofter morays are sold as freshwater - I have bought one before, but these 99.9999% of the time go on gunger strikes and refuse to eat - like mine did.
after 3 months it died









we have quite a lot of eel info in this forum so do a search and take a look









as for what would I like........

_Carintetraodon lorteti _- Red-bellied puffer
_Osteoglossum ferreirai _- Black arowana
_Gymnotus anguillaris _- Slant-bar knifefish
_atoprion mento _- wimple piranha
_Syngnathus lineatus
Doryichthys deokhatoides_

and more...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Trout! Lake trout. A whole shitload of them. Then I could eat em!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I want a freshwater dolphine, frewater shark, armapia gigas, henlei rays, Leopardi rays, and mor ebut i cant think right now.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Actully the Freshwater moray eel is actully a all water fish. can live in all waters with good enough PH 
and the perticular kind i am thinking on can live its entire life in a 20 gallon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Actully the Freshwater moray eel is actully a all water fish. can live in all waters with good enough PH
> and the perticular kind i am thinking on can live its entire life in a 20 gallon


 please find me some info about it, I really suggest you look again for info, as I have on several occasions looked for info on morays, and I can produce some handy links for you which also say their is no true freshwater moray.

I have however heard of one person who has had sucsess with a moray in a freshwater tank - but this is really rare!!!

heres a handy link


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Here ye go
http://fishinthe.net/html/fishguide/fishgu...p?FC=3&nl=&nt=1


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the link - that guy is foolish, he does speak the truth, but these fish are not freshwater









I really do not reccomend these fish as a pet as they are so hard to get to eat.

they can live in freshwater - and if you can get it to eat you are really doing well, but I doubt you will get it to eat.

I also am a big fan of eels - you might have notced, but this kind is just not ment to be kept in a freshwater tank - IMHO

heres a handy link


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well if one gets one one can always add salt if he dosent like freshwater


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes im starting to go under the belief theres no freshwater morays as well--- i hear a good deal of stories on other fish forums about ppls' freshwater morays dying on them within a short amount of time from actually buying em.

as for myself, I'd want a red snakehead or a bowfin


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I would get a huge, multi-100 gallon S. American catfish tank, with redtail cats, tiger shovelnoses, other cool cats, and a part divided off, to keep a number of fancy pleco's in safety...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, tiger shovelnoses look absolutely stunning


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

WALLEYE OR STURGEON!
LaZy


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I know you said Freshwater, but I would like to have some squid or octopie. I dont think there are freshwaters ones, but hey I could be wrong and if I am let me know and I will try to get some.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that particular one is 31" long


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

That site is a bunch of bullshit. The FW moray is a brackish fish...they suffer in FW..SG should be a minimum of 1.010. 2ft fish in a 20G tank?







that is ammusing...shouldnt be house in less than 75G for the sake of the fish being able to move. Sure they are a long slender snake like fish..but they would like to move. Ive had a Moray for a few months...altho I rarely see him other than at night he is feeding perfectly well.

Well I do hope to get these fish in the near future,
Nandus nandus
Elephant Nose
Tire Track Eel
Wild Oscars...or F1 at most


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would want a combo of Exos and Barracudas


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

:laugh: ok ill change the order from a FW Moray since it really aint FW.

Ill like to have a Nice and big FW Stingray


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> that particular one is 31" long


 That's what I'm talking about









Make that three of those beauties, and, um.... can you wrap them up: it's a little gift for myself...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I would also like a tigrinus..... OOoOoOoOh yeah........i wanna build a swimming pool filled with cats and rays and other cool fish and i can jump in and swim with him as long as they arent big enough to eat me. Oh yeah add a FRT in there would be nice.

so

dolphin
shark
FRT
rays of all kind
trigrinus and all sorts of cats
and!!!!!!!
manatee!!!! woot woot

i think imma do that in the near future..... new project here i come.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I want a Tigerfish like this.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

holy sh*t


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

black_bullet said:


> That site is a bunch of bullshit.


 well said..i couldn't think of a better way to say it..well yes i could but it contain too many bad words


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

red red red asian aro...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I checked out the site myself



> This fish will grow to about 24" in the home aquarium. I kept one of the 3 I have owned alive for 2 years between a 10 and 20 gallon.


WHAT A f*cking IDIOT


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

> Oscars are probably the most commonly seen(and most commonly abused) cichlids. Far to often, many are found crammed in small tanks at petstores, which will often get carried away to live in less than ideal conditions. They grow large, and 75 gallons would work for one oscar


hypocrite and idiot, all in one!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

...................


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i want a goldfish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> I want a Tigerfish like this.


 OK I change my mind too.. Either a Mermaid or a TigerFish


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ive always hated cats ytheyre ugly but the tsn and rtc a big one might be sweet and if i had like a 500 a red snakehead but i would need some help feeding it i dont trust them heard too many stories


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> OK I change my mind too.. Either a Mermaid or a TigerFish


 lol...i definently want a mermaid too


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Well...im sure you could make a 20G long work for a Moray...with enough filtration and daily waterchanges anything is feasable....as an Oscar could be workably made to live in say a 30G. Thing is...f*cking fish couldnt move and who really would have the amount of dedication to do the maintance like that all the time. But that guy is a freaking hypocrite and a moron...just my opinion tho


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

black_bullet said:


> That site is a bunch of bullshit. The FW moray is a brackish fish...they suffer in FW..SG should be a minimum of 1.010. 2ft fish in a 20G tank?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I 100% agree about the morays, they don't need so much space IMO as they like to hide in small caves and in knots, but they are no FW fish









also I have a nice 10" tyre track eel


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Fish have to have the potential for a bit of movement of course. Those tire tracks active Innes? I want one to go in my experimental Elephant nose project


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I have also owned elephantnose fishes.

Tyre-track eels cannot be kept together - they just dont get on,but they are very active fish which come out from hiding whenever I go near the tank, a great fish with an awsome power behind it - not to be kept with small fishes









Oh, and what is your elephant nose project?

try searching this forum for eel info as they have been discussed several times









heres a handy link


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Well i have read so much conflicted info about elephant noses....some say to shoal them...some say solo because of their "radar" so to say. But Im gonna try the shoaling method and keep a tire track with them


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Tyre-track eels cannot be kept together - they just dont get on,but they are very active fish which come out from hiding whenever I go near the tank, a great fish with an awsome power behind it - not to be kept with small fishes


 i have kept tyre track eels together before without incident....give them a space to hide and you should have no problem keeping them together..what problems did you occur while having them innes???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i say screw elephant fish, those things sucks ass, they just hide all day and are pansy pieces of trash, ugly too


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

The shoal and very low lighting is supposed to eliminate alot of that shy sh*t. But if anybody could get a shoal of 4or5 of them out and about it would be wicked


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Tyre-track eels cannot be kept together - they just dont get on,but they are very active fish which come out from hiding whenever I go near the tank, a great fish with an awsome power behind it - not to be kept with small fishes
> ...


 to be honest I never had 2 together, but I have read in many places that they eat each other - and not to mix tyre-track eels with other eels.









as for elephantnoses - they are fine in groups despite the electric thing, and the one I used to have was totally active all the time, it was about 6-7" and I got it for a steal at £5


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

fahaka puffer!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I want a Storm Rider Lou Han.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Hmmm, a Freshwaterfish I'd like to keep?
Not sure, I have most all I care to, but in the impossable world
I want one of these








Scaphirhynchus albus, Pallid sturgeon
or one of these
http://www.nativefish.org/Gallery/Acipense...smontanus-1.jpg
Acpenser transmontanus, White sturgeon

I did have sturgeon once, or Sterlet (Acipenser ruthenus)
to be precise, really cool fish, really difficult to keep
in a home aquarium, 
but I hope someday to get a few different species
when I have more resources
Paddle fish (Polydon spathula) I also would really, Really like to try to keep








Very difficult animal but damn they would be worth the effort


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Hmmm, a Freshwaterfish I'd like to keep?
> Not sure, I have most all I care to, but in the impossable world
> I want one of these
> 
> ...


 heard sturgeon are good eating


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Hmmm, a Freshwaterfish I'd like to keep?
> Not sure, I have most all I care to, but in the impossable world
> I want one of these
> 
> ...


 wondering what size of tanks do yo have at home Polypterus?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Not big enough to keep these babys








Largest I have now is a 175


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Not big enough to keep these babys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whats in it? :smile:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

poly, what do you feed sturgeon?

also, does the food have to sit on the bottom before theyll eat it?

what temp did you have it in?


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

I just lost 4 tiny ass american eels to my worthless stupid rhombeus who got through my faulty divider... o well, I have some buyers for his worthless ass, $20 canadian lol. anyways,,,, fish I'd like to get in the near future....

20 american eels 8-12 inches (in the process of an order)
mroe salvinis
non albino asian RTC
haitiensis
bartoni
etc. etc.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

whats w/ your desire for large #s of american eels? they have a tendency to drop dead or something?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> poly, what do you feed sturgeon?
> 
> also, does the food have to sit on the bottom before theyll eat it?
> 
> what temp did you have it in?


I think in the wild, sturgeon eat crustaceans, crabs, crayfish, shrimp and other small animals (maybe fish? Dunno if they're fast and agile enough to catch fish?) they find on the bottom: I heard they use their snout to plough through the bottom in search for those small animals.

Sturgeons are coldwater fish (just look at their natural range: Europe, Russia, North America): in Holland, sturgeon are very popular fish for in outdoor ponds, along with koi and similar fish (and Holland is not particularly famous for its warm climate...)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> (and Holland is not particularly famous for its warm climate...)










you guys have lovely weather


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > (and Holland is not particularly famous for its warm climate...)
> ...


 We have good weater only during El Nino, when the global climate is out of whack...









Seriously though, it's not that bad, but what I meant to say is that sturgeons are usually kept outdoors in our moderate climate (it's only really warm 2-3 months per year), so they must be cold water fish (which is what P45 asked about)...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I would want a bowfin.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

If you where to keep one in doors, how big of a tank do they need?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

They get to about 25-27" and up to about 10-11#'s.

They are really agressive so unless you would want to keep him alone, the larger the tank the better for the other fish.

I've heard stories of how much they eat, but I also read on some website once that there was a recorded period that a bowfin went a year w/o eating.

I've heard they live 20-30 years also.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bobme said:


> If you where to keep one in doors, how big of a tank do they need?


 240g+, they get 30 inches


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > If you where to keep one in doors, how big of a tank do they need?
> ...


 wow, cool. But no i dont realy want one just trying to get some info / idea's on them. Thanks!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i would want a 10000 river tank with a breeding pair of african tigerfish


----------

